# صلاة مقتبسة من صلاة نحميا



## bahaa_06 (17 يوليو 2011)




----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2011)

*أجمـــل تقييـــم
شكرا جدا 
للصلاه الرائعه
المسيح يباركك*​


----------



## angil sky (17 يوليو 2011)

الرب يباركك
ويحافظ عليك ويفرح
قلبك
​


----------



## zezza (17 يوليو 2011)

*امين 
يا رب استمع و استجيب لصلواتنا  و تضرعتنا
شكرا بهاء على التصميم و  الصلاة الجميلة 
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يوليو 2011)

*++ امييييييييين ++
ربنا يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يوليو 2011)

*اميـــــــــن
صلاة حلوة قوى 
ميرسى استاذ بهاء *​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (18 يوليو 2011)

اميييييييييييييين
ميرسي بجد ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +pepo+ (12 أغسطس 2011)

*امين
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2011)

جميل 

ميرسى ليك ​


----------



## soso a (13 أغسطس 2011)

جميل 

ميرسى ليك ​


----------

